# Columbia wood wheel bike



## ruth tuzson (Oct 28, 2006)

We found a bike in our barn when we bought our 1883 house.  What is the best way to sell it?  It is a Columbia.  The wood wheels are quite warped.  Instead of a chain, it is gear driven.  Leather seat is still there but in very poor condition.  Any suggestions?


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2006)

E-mail me some photos and a price. I might be interested.  Thanks,  Ed

epopowitz@verizon.net


----------

